# Hitachi WJ200 JOG function programming help.



## Takdashark (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello everyone! I’ve been a member for sometime but have not posted anything yet. The wealth of information I have gained here is amazing, and hope to have something to contribute at some point. 

I recently purchased a SB Heavy 10 which came equipped with a 3 phase motor. I’m using this at home so 3 phase wasn’t available from he utility company. I could have replace the motor with a single phase, or go the other route (much cooler imho) and get a VFD. I opted for the Hitachi WJ200 single phase 120 in / 1hp 3 phase out model. 

I painstakingly went through the manual a dozen times and was able to get the base parameters of the motor inputted and get the motor to turn. Excited! 

Next, get some shielded wire and use the drum switch that came with it to control FWD/STOP/REV function through the control logic. Success! 

Step three, wire in a (2k 2 watt)pot to control frequency output. Success! 

Last step (for now) install a momentary N/O switch to use the jog function. The 429 page manual doesn’t seem to have much info on this in depth , at least not that I can find. What I gathered so far is: 
The same common (L terminal) as the FWD/REV is used, and the other side of the switch goes to T3. I went into parameter A038 and set to default frequency of 5hz, then A039 and set to 2. 

It’s not working and I feel like I’m missing something. I assume there’s a way to program direction of motor rotation while using the jog function?

PS. The one thing I did realize it does is with th motor running in either direction, pressing the momentary button I wired up will stop it, once let go will start again. I was under the assumption that the jog is the exact opposite of that, meaning if I’m trying to position or say cut a thread manually, I can push the momentary switch and move the motor in increments.. 

Thank you so much for any help in advance! 

Best, 

Taki


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 17, 2017)

Forum member mksj (Mark) is very knowledgeable on the VFD wiring and settings.  See if his thread has what you are looking for.

VFD install on PM lathe

The jog function should operate the lathe when pressed.  Marks thread uses a joy stick so wired to enable jog in either direction.


----------



## Takdashark (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you for the response. I will go through the thread! 

The joy stick is GENIUS!


----------



## TomS (Nov 17, 2017)

I've attached the programming parameters that Mark sent me.  Made programming my WJ200 a breeze.


----------



## Takdashark (Nov 17, 2017)

I genuinely thank you sir! Once I take lunch at work I’m going to look at the other thread you linked as well.


----------



## mksj (Nov 17, 2017)

The confusing thing about how the JOG works on the WJ200, is that if you program Input 3 for JOG, it only sets the JOG speed but does not set the motor direction. So one must send a signal to BOTH a direction input and the JOG input at the same time. This requires two NO contacts for the standard FORWARD JOG, the output of one is wired to the JOG input 3 and the other to FORWARD Input 1. You cannot use one switch block because that means when you activate just the FORWARD input it will also be connected to the JOG input 3 and the machine will only run at JOG speed in normal operation.

The WJ200 comes wired by default for what is known as sink logic, as such you cannot use logic diodes which allow the signal (voltage) to travel in only one direction. You can change the WJ200 to use Source logic by changing a jumper, and then you can use diodes to prevent feedback between inputs. This reduces the number of switch blocks needed. See attached information which shows the different wiring options.


----------



## Takdashark (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you for chiming in! I have some wiring/control experience mainly in automotive  and residential/ light commercial HVAC controls so I know enough to be dangerous but am completely new to logic. 

I like your use of the joy stick for the jog! I found it from the p/n on automation direct. Can you guide me towards the relay I should use in conjunction with the joy stick? 

I’ll be back in my shop Monday and hopefully my NEMA enclosure and some other part I ordered will be in. I have to decide on a final mounting location for the VFD and the control switches. 

Again, thank you so much for your help and contributions to us folk who would be lost otherwise!! 

Taki,


----------



## Takdashark (Nov 18, 2017)

Oh man, I just saw the second page of the diagram you sent with the p/n for the switch block. My apologies!


----------



## Takdashark (Nov 19, 2017)

So I ordered the joystick with 2 additional contact blocks, e-stop, and a LED light on/off switch for main power from automation direct. Man they have some cool stuff and I could keep hitting "add to cart" lol but I have to refrain and stay focused at the task at hand! 

I will report back once I have the parts and start wiring everything. I'm still trying to figure out placement of everything as wel. I'm very indecisive! I have a sheet metal shear, brake and a Diacro No.2 bender so I can make up brackets panels etc... I think it's making it worse giving me more options


----------



## Takdashark (Nov 24, 2017)

Hope everyone had a good holiday!

I received my parts, pretty cool stuff I must say MKSJ. Thanks fo the part numbers!

I have a few questions.

On the first page of the diagram there’s a e-stop wired in, but not on the second page. I got the extra contact blocks with the joy stick switch. So could keep the jumper on sink Logic and wire the E-Stop in series to the common (L terminal) and it function the same? I think it will, but I’m just wondering if it’s not on the second diagram for any reason other than just didn’t feel like including it.

Another other question is, there’s six options on the Jog function A039 regarding deceleration. Three are valid in operation (0-2) and three not valid in operation(3-5) Option 6 is in a box under these items.

Is there anything else I need to program

Unfortunately I’m not with the VFD and won’t be until Monday most likely, but I do have the switches and am going to try and get them bench wired today or tomorrow on a panel.



Again, thank you so much for your help!

Best,

Taki


----------



## mksj (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi Taki,

You can use an E-Stop in either wiring configuration (just two examples), it simply disconnects the VFD inputs. On some machines that come with an E-Stop, they usually interrupt 24VAC power to the contactors. As an added safety precaution I often use a separate switch block that interrupts the signaling to the VFD inputs. Just a safety thing, but depends on how everything is wired up. So in your case, suppose the jog switch failed closed, the E-Stop would still interrupt the VFD run signal. I set A039 = 4 (Controlled deceleration (valid during run)). Should not be anything else, you will need to program one of the inputs to the JOG function, usually input 3 "C003" and you would set it to 06JG:Jogging).

Mark


----------



## Takdashark (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Mark! I'll let you know how I made out! Again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Takdashark (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey folks! I finally have all the pieces to start wiring. I’ve been slammed at work, then I decided I should do my boiler at home before it gets really cold... 

I couldn’t find any shielded 12/3 for the motor leads, but I did find a braided shield that the guy from the local electronics store says is the same magnetic shielding that’s used in the sheathing. I did have it wired up (when testing) with nothing than a flex conduit for the motor leads and I think it was fine. This is my first VFD so what do I know anyways! 


Any who, I’m going to start wiring today after work and finding a permanent home for everything. I’ll try and post some pics to get feedback on placement. I think I have a good idea of what to put where and more importantly not to put where. 

Best, 

Taki


----------



## Takdashark (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey folks! 

So I’ve been slammed at work, but have been trying to chip away at getting the VFD project done. I’m pretty close to completion. There’s some stuff that I’d love to say in going to remove and paint, but let’s be honest... I’m not  

Thank you to all those you chimed in, I’d still be chasing my tail. I want to shout out to Mark especially for the time he’s spent making PDF’s with programming and parameter information, his willingness to help and share that info. 

I’ll post some pics once I get all the covers back on. 

If not before the holidays, hope everyone has a great Christmas and a Happy & Healthy New Year! 

Taki,


----------



## Takdashark (Dec 27, 2017)

Well she’s up and running! I got a MachTach that I still have to wire up, I’m having trouble with placement for the photo sensor, so if anyone has any input please share. 

Here are some progress pics. 

I must say, I set the jog frequency really low and using a tap or die stock for threading is great! I did finally cut some threads with a threading tool finally, honestly wasn’t that bad once I figured out I should reverse lol! 

WARNING: This is complete crap compared to Marks installs....


----------

